# Question for Mike's Outdoors / Scott's Outdoors



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I got another sale flyer in the mail. Can you tell me how to figure out the dates that the sale prices are good for? All I see on this one is "SALE ENDS IN 14 DAYS" but I can't figure out what date the sale starts. I call myself searching the whole flyer but just don't see it. I'm probably just over looking it so could use the help. 

The last flyer I got I couldn't find any begin/end date on it either and when I made it over the Mike's the lady at the register told me it was over and that the begin/end dates were marked on it. 

Is it just me? Do I need to get some special decoder glasses?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just do like me and don't shop there. The 2 times i had gone in there they were soooooo rude to me they can kiss my butt. I'll NEVER step foot in there again.


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Toma,
I can't help you de-code the date question on the sale, maybe 2 weeks from when it was mailed out? But, it has been my experience with all my purchases at Mike's in Jay, (and its a looonnng list) that he will honor the sale price if it's an in- stock item. Mike, Shane, & Scott in Jay will help you out any way they can, don't be afraid to ask..

HL1


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

U should be good to go until the next flyer comes out at the current flyer price listed, check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I have suggested it a hundred times to put an actual beginning and end date on the flyers but to no avail. It would certainly make things a hell of a lot simpler and no confusion as to when the prices are good. I wish I could give you an answer but there isn't one.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Just do like me and don't shop there. The 2 times i had gone in there they were soooooo rude to me they can kiss my butt. I'll NEVER step foot in there again.


If you are ever up towards Jay hit up Scott's. It's night and day. Great service and very friendly. Never would guess its owned by the same person.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It plainly says Sale ends in 14 days. It is the from when is the real question.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> If you are ever up towards Jay hit up Scott's. It's night and day. Great service and very friendly. Never would guess its owned by the same person.


 what he said.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> If you are ever up towards Jay hit up Scott's. It's night and day. Great service and very friendly. Never would guess its owned by the same person.


 
Thats cause theys some sho nough down home Cuntry foks up er.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Thats cause theys some sho nough down home Cuntry foks up er.


:thumbup: Scott's always gets my vote. They speak my language and are the nicest of people to deal with. Can't even get both feet in the door without someone askin' how you are and what they can do for you. That's customer service!


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

try the phonebook .


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

friend called mikes today about the $30 climbing sticks said they dont have any but should have some others ones in a couple of day for $35


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

I went to Mike's today to buy some of the $29.99 climbing sticks and they had none, but they had $50 Sniper sticks as they have always done by me they sold them to me $1.00 over cost $34. I have bought alot from them over the years, and they have always done me right.

They even asked me how many sticks I wanted, that I could buy all I wanted at the price


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Just do like me and don't shop there. The 2 times i had gone in there they were soooooo rude to me they can kiss my butt. I'll NEVER step foot in there again.


Scott, like others have said....You need to try Scott's in Jay! Great folks up there and a great selection.....I've never really had a "bad" experience at Mike's but I know what you mean about some of the folks there... I've had weapons shipped from Mikes to Scott's primarily cause it's closer and I like the folks up in Jay better....

Fer those who don't know it yet, Scott's in Jay has a new tree-stand display area in the back of the store (sorta behind the appliances/gun safes). It's purty nice display and selection......:thumbsup: I'll snap some pics next week and do a post on it.....


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I am fairly new to the forum, so this may have been discussed already, but here goes: as much negative feedback as Mike's gets about how the employees treat customers, why are they still there? The folks on this board seem to be the target audience for a store like that. Why wouldn't the owner want to correct the situation? I guess I don't know the whole story about bad service at Mike's.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

olesoandso said:


> I am fairly new to the forum, so this may have been discussed already, but here goes: as much negative feedback as Mike's gets about how the employees treat customers, why are they still there? The folks on this board seem to be the target audience for a store like that. Why wouldn't the owner want to correct the situation? I guess I don't know the whole story about bad service at Mike's.


Just mention another local store that spans 2 counties and you'll make this a 6-7 pager!!!!:shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

olesoandso said:


> I am fairly new to the forum, so this may have been discussed already, but here goes: as much negative feedback as Mike's gets about how the employees treat customers, why are they still there? The folks on this board seem to be the target audience for a store like that. Why wouldn't the owner want to correct the situation? I guess I don't know the whole story about bad service at Mike's.


I personally like mikes. I have never had any problems with service there. Everyone has their own encounters with different stores. I for one can't catch a break at outcast. Many love that place, but as for me, I try to avoid doing business there.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Alot of times when u go in Mike's on 29 they are quite busy an there is only so many employees to go around you have to be patient an know what u came for alot of times there are people in there who just want to hold every Damn gun they got an ask a bunch of questions I'm sure it gets frustration but when I go I am not in a rush an know what I want an don't have a problem I normally deal with Pat myself but Kerry will take care of you as well, just bough a stand an a scope yesterday as a matter of fact!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I have to second the opinion of going to Scott's in Jay. Great group of folks and I think the difference is location. One is in the more populated area where they probably deal with a lot more crap and one is in the country where everyone knows you or will after your first visit.

Scott (litecatch) it is worth your drive to get true customer service that they provide at the Jay location.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually go to Scott's myself because it's a little closer to my house and on the way to the camp or inlaws. As far as Mikes I have never had an issue with anyone there in recent years. Kerry and Pat are always helpful and go out of their way to help or order whatever it is I may want and they don't have. As far as other shops in the area I have never gotten near the attention or help. I see all the positive post about some of them and I'm always asking "really?". I won't say it's bad it's just not what I normally get at either Mikes or Scotts. To each his own I guess. Mikes and Scotts get all my biz and will continue to.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I am fairly new to the forum, so this may have been discussed already, but here goes: as much negative feedback as Mike's gets about how the employees treat customers, why are they still there? The folks on this board seem to be the target audience for a store like that. Why wouldn't the owner want to correct the situation? I guess I don't know the whole story about bad service at Mike's.


As most people know I (Kerry) work at Mikes and worked at Scotts in Jay before changing stores when the opportunity came (much closer to home). 

The vast majority, not all, of the complaints have been in years past. All of the employees that seem to have been the cause of the majority of problems are no longer working at Mikes. The only full time people that are still there are myself (5 years) Stan (7 years) and Pat (14 years). Every one else is new and part time students and all of them are very polite people. While they may not know as much about firearms and archery as some people they are good people that are there to help.

Every one has a bad day now and then and as much as we try to be as helpful as possible I am sure we have all rubbed someone the wrong way. It happens. However, the way to fix this problem is to let Stan, the store manager, know the situation and not come to PFF complaining about something every chance you get. There are stores in the area that I don't particularly like giving my business to that other people seem to love but I won't go badmouthing them here on PFF. Maybe it was just a bad day and I happen to be there at the wrong time? If I have a major problem with someone or something I will either take it up with the manager/owner or just won't do business there if I can help it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> If you are ever up towards Jay hit up Scott's. It's night and day. Great service and very friendly. Never would guess its owned by the same person.


This^^^^^ Scott's in Jay is like night and day...


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike's gets all of my business for hunting and they have for several years now. I've never had a bad experience in there and I always find the folks working there to be very helpful. If they don't have what I need, they will find a way to get it and it will still be at a great price. Not real sure why everyone bashes them on here but I guess you just can't please everybody.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have always had pretty good luck with mikes. Even when Kerry(big bulls) and I had a huge disagreement on the forum last year he has still always said hey how ya doing? Can I help ya? Etc. Pat up there has always been on point with me. They are a busy store up there and dealing with people everyday 10+ hrs can get difficult at times. So with that being said I do shop there. I do buy stuff from there. I do shop at other stores as well, but for me personally I dont see the huge fuss


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike's has always treated me really well. Good service and if they don't have it they can get for you. I made the mistake one time and said I would like one of a certain rifles and Stan said hold one moment made a call and said did you really mean it? I said sure 5 days later it was in my hands . Now that is good service. They have earned my business over the years.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I recently had my bow in fir service at Mike's and had great customer service and quality work. Both Pat and Kerry (I think) were very helpful. If Kerry is the burly dude that looks a little angry, maybe he could work on some one-liners to break the ice But the guy was very helpful. I think with the smaller shops you just have to be patient and ask questions.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Fishhead706 said:


> I recently had my bow in fir service at Mike's and had great customer service and quality work. Both Pat and Kerry (I think) were very helpful. If Kerry is the burly dude that looks a little angry, maybe he could work on some one-liners to break the ice But the guy was very helpful. I think with the smaller shops you just have to be patient and ask questions.


haha... man kerry is bigbulls on here. for future reference, if you wanna butter him up, he is a big fan of obama, big gov't, and gun control. just talk about those things with him and you should get outstanding service.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Too funny K-Bill! Just saying the dude(Bigbulls/Kerry) looks a little scary... cracking a joke could help and it is easier than shaving! Again, all my experience with the professionals at Mike's has been positive.


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

Most of you don't know me, which is probably best because I might hurt someone’s feelings and will end up pissing someone off. I believe both stores provide a positive impact to our past times and each provide a specific service and a more or less professional service to the best of their ability. If they didn't #1 they wouldn't be in business with the crappy margins they have to survive on because most of you (Nothing Personal) have already tried to buy whatever you’re looking for on the Internet for a cheaper price to begin with. #2 their businesses would be shrinking and I believe both are growing which is positive for a small market in a bad economy. Just imagine having to deal with every tire kicking leg pisser that walked through the door and having to treat them all the same. Reality is all customers aren't the same and some that walk through the doors aren't even customers they are browsers like a lonesome spike at 3:45 and maybe should be called consumers at best. These types expect the most, occupy the most time, and expect the most and best attention. These same types secretly vote for Obama (In My Opinion). I have dealt with both of the local " Pro-Shops" and share my purchases between the two stores and admit that I'm fairly picky and can't find specifics at times and resort to the internet. My point is if you like one over the other then go there and support them so that they will still be there the next time you need them. I believe if you frequent a retail store as a customer you will have a more attentive visit and will quickly prefer one to the other. No different than I prefer White Woman to Black Woman. It's a choice I could have chosen Black woman but I don't complain that I didn't marry one because I think Black woman are less desirable than the White one I chose. Look, I say to each his own but you don't have to run one or the other down out of ignorance. My experience has been that both stores have slight niches and I can see where one may be more desirable over another for a specific type of customer. I have watched this stupid argument for years on the forum and in my opinion people expect too much for to little.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I recently had my bow in fir service at Mike's and had great customer service and quality work. Both Pat and Kerry (I think) were very helpful. If Kerry is the burly dude that looks a little angry, maybe he could work on some one-liners to break the ice But the guy was very helpful.


Ha ha.... Thanks. I'll try to remember some jokes. Problem is I can't remember my own name half the time. :blink: 



> haha... man kerry is bigbulls on here. for future reference, if you wanna butter him up, he is a big fan of obama, big gov't, and gun control. just talk about those things with him and you should get outstanding service.


Damn it man!!!!!! Thanks for blowing my cover. I'm actually a DNC plant and I've secretly been forwarding every ones personal information to the Obama campaign for the last 4 years. :devil::gunsmilie:​


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

bwartman said:


> Most of you don't know me, which is probably best because I might hurt someone’s feelings and will end up pissing someone off. I believe both stores provide a positive impact to our past times and each provide a specific service and a more or less professional service to the best of their ability. If they didn't #1 they wouldn't be in business with the crappy margins they have to survive on because most of you (Nothing Personal) have already tried to buy whatever you’re looking for on the Internet for a cheaper price to begin with. #2 their businesses would be shrinking and I believe both are growing which is positive for a small market in a bad economy. Just imagine having to deal with every tire kicking leg pisser that walked through the door and having to treat them all the same. Reality is all customers aren't the same and some that walk through the doors aren't even customers they are browsers like a lonesome spike at 3:45 and maybe should be called consumers at best. These types expect the most, occupy the most time, and expect the most and best attention. These same types secretly vote for Obama (In My Opinion). I have dealt with both of the local " Pro-Shops" and share my purchases between the two stores and admit that I'm fairly picky and can't find specifics at times and resort to the internet. My point is if you like one over the other then go there and support them so that they will still be there the next time you need them. I believe if you frequent a retail store as a customer you will have a more attentive visit and will quickly prefer one to the other. No different than I prefer White Woman to Black Woman. It's a choice I could have chosen Black woman but I don't complain that I didn't marry one because I think Black woman are less desirable than the White one I chose. Look, I say to each his own but you don't have to run one or the other down out of ignorance. My experience has been that both stores have slight niches and I can see where one may be more desirable over another for a specific type of customer. I have watched this stupid argument for years on the forum and in my opinion people expect too much for to little.


way to go Brad, now someone is going to turn this into a racist rant!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> way to go Brad, now someone is going to turn this into a racist rant!


I don't like black. Women either.....


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Scott's being in the Jay area would probably be primarily for White women
Mike 's being in Pcola would probably be more open to entertain Black women


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

That is correct! I believe Outcast is within the interracial Geography.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually it is a good thing to get on the PFF and speak about experiences with outdoor stores. I wouldn't step foot in mike's if everything was 90% off. Dealt with employees there in the last 5 years that needed to stand in the unemployment line for awhile to realize that they weren't gods gift to the great outdoors.

Scott's in jay is GREAT. Only bone I have to pick is the bombardment of browning products, but hey when the rep cuts you a deal you gotta push it. Great people though, and if they don't have it they can get it.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

bukshot01 said:


> Actually it is a good thing to get on the PFF and speak about experiences with outdoor stores. I wouldn't step foot in mike's if everything was 90% off. Dealt with employees there in the last 5 years that needed to stand in the unemployment line for awhile to realize that they weren't gods gift to the great outdoors.
> 
> Scott's in jay is GREAT. Only bone I have to pick is the bombardment of browning products, but hey when the rep cuts you a deal you gotta push it. Great people though, and if they don't have it they can get it.


Did you let stan know that the employees needed to stand in the unemployment line because they did XYZ, or did you not say a word and only voice your dislike here on PFF, still with out any specifics? Yeah, it CAN BE a good thing but if you didn't bother to take a couple of seconds to let the manager know your problem then how do you expect it to get fixed? 

It's alot like complaining about the current presidential administration but not taking the time to vote.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

This thread lasted longer than I thought it would lol. I guess you can't please everyone. Mikes and Scott's are both great places. Like bigbulls said though, you can't expect them to be mind readers if you have a problem. But honestly I can say I've never ha one at either store. Bought my first rifle from mikes and a bow and pistol from Scott's. When I bought my first rifle from Mikes they threw in a free box of hornady ammo because it was my first rifle and my birthday. Can't say that'll happen ever again but it sweetened the deal and convinced me to purchase the gun there rather than somewhere else. When I bought my bow from Scott's, Scott Sweeney set it up flawlessly and it's been shooting great ever since. When I bought my pistol from Scott's, the guy that helped me (not sure what his name was) noticed my grip when I was checking it out and offered advice on a better grip and it has improved my accuracy tremendously. 

All in all, if you have a problem let them know. Don't just say F it I'll never shop here again. You just took away any opportunity to be a satisfied customer and so don't complain because you have no case. I could understand if you spoke to a manager and were still unsatisfied.


----------

